# Fall Tomatoes - What to plant?



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I have never planted tomatoes for the Fall of the year.


Thought that I would try my luck this year with fall tomatoes. 


I have a list of potential tomato plants that are good for the Houston area.


Have any of you planted the Tomato 444 and if so, where could I get some plants, not seeds. I am terrible at getting viable plants from seeds.


Here is the list:
Amelia
Surefire Heatwave
Dona Surebest
Sunmaster
Tomato 444


Early Girl is on the list, but I planted them for the first time this year and there skin is really tough.


thanks,
B.D


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I would like to know too.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Good luck and keep us posted. I've never had good maters in a fall garden. Seems like the heat and the cold seasons are too close together.


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

my tomatoes I planted are still producing,the one's that have quit im gonna cut them down,there starting to look bad from the heat.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm going with Sweet 100's and Romas.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Carmelo was a good fall tomato, but I can never find the sets. I had some seeds, but thatâ€™s a lot of extra work. There was a place in the heights in Houston that had them when I lived up there. Iâ€™m going to plant some fall tomatoes, too. Not sure when or which kind. My spring Celebrity and Cherry were doing well, but some night creature got under my net and wiped them all out.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I plant Celebrity tomatoes every fall. They do very well, plant as soon as you can find plants, August is a good time. I usually pick tomatoes for Christmas dinner. 

The transplants will need afternoon shade in August and September and daily water. For shade either fabric on tomato cages or cardboard half tents. Don't skip this step. They will burn and die. 

Be ready to cover them if you think it will be the slightest frost, a still and clear cold night in Dec can burn them with frost. 
Incandescent lights, especially old style Christmas lights can give plenty of heat under cover. 
Also water well before a frost or freeze. 

I live 30 miles south of you so this advice will work in LJ.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

I have cloned a few of my Mountain Prides.


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*Fall Gardening Tomatoes.*

Tomatoes I use for Fall Gardens in Cypress, Tx.
How to start: Transplants
When to plant: mid-July to mid-August
Varieties: 
â€¢ 'Celebrity': 70 days to harvest 
â€¢ 'Dona': 65 days to harvest 
â€¢ 'Early Girl': 52 days to harvest


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I've kept some of my tomato plants alive that were planted in spring, in two different spots with one being in full sun and the other in partial sun. Both are making tomatoes again but the plants in partial sun seem to be doing better. Mortgage lifters, beefstakes and cherokee purples.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Lunkerman said:


> I've kept some of my tomato plants alive that were planted in spring, in two different spots with one being in full sun and the other in partial sun. Both are making tomatoes again but the plants in partial sun seem to be doing better. Mortgage lifters, beefstakes and cherokee purples.


That's the best way to successful fall tomatoes, in my experience. For fall tomatoes here, I prefer to use the heat tolerant varieties like Heatmasters and plant them in June where they receive afternoon shade. Mine are blooming profusely and have a few small tomatoes right now.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Planted 4 plants today--1 Celebrity, 1 Tycoon, and 2 BHN 444. They are in big black cow feed tubs, through weed fabric, mulched with hay, caged with shade cloth on SW side of cage. And have drip irrigation. This is my first ever try at fall tomatoes, spring was a complete flop due to my health issues and weather being "unkind". We shall see!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I still have some parks whoppers growing 7 to 8 feet tall and I let a couple vines hang over. I put the vines in a pot and when they have rooted I cut them loose from the mother plant. Never did the parks whoppers this way before so I will see how this works. I will look for some of the tomatoes you guys suggested and see how that works also.


----------

